# Shakespeare GX235 schematic ?



## OhRichie (Aug 21, 2012)

Local Padre brought me this spinning reel in a bag. I don't think this will get me into heaven but if I could find a schematic I'd try and fix it.
Tried Mike's and a few others, anyone ? Thanks !


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Try this link.

http://www.pursuetheoutdoors.com/fishing/reel-schematics/index.php?dir=Shakespeare/


----------



## OhRichie (Aug 21, 2012)

Called Pure Fishing and the lovely lady emailed the schematic.


----------

